# Latest Project



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

My other job is at an elementary school. The kids are learning about art and we study artists and create using their style. So the kids made these abstract montages and Rob came and sprayed them all! They loved it!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> My other job is at an elementary school. The kids are learning about art and we study artists and create using their style. So the kids made these abstract montages and Rob came and sprayed them all! They loved it!



All the kids loved being sprayed? 






Those are fun to look at.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> All the kids loved being sprayed?


Classic


Looks like a fun project.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That was nice of him. :thumbup:


----------

